# 9t50 transmission- odd shifting when cold



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Doesn't sound too out of the ordinary. Wear characteristics and operation are different when it's cold versus when it's warm, and having more gears gives them more ability to better suit the trans.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Many transmissions will operate in a mode on startup that helps bring the transmission fluid up to a good operating temp sooner rather than later. Changing shift points and not going into lockup as quickly, etc. My guess is that this is what you are experiencing...

jeff


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The 6T's shift a little differently when cold as well.

To add to what's been said, the skip-shift logic was mentioned in GM's press documentation about the transmission. It won't always use every gear.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mine does that as wll, almost like slipping a manual clutch. I also get a jumpy 2-3 shift, but only first thing out in the morning. Kind of like the tranny is not sure that it should shift, but then does it very quickly.


----------

